# My riding journey.



## myhorsesrule (Aug 29, 2012)

that's awesome that you finally feel consistent with your riding good luck and ask questions


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Had my third lesson this today, it didn't go as planned. 

I didn't go as well as I did last week, heels weren't as good,kept cutting corners and sitting trot with stirrups was quite horrible lol.

Any advice for sitting trot as we will be doing a lot more of this?

Also, my ankles were quite sore after a short time in the saddle, any ideas why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesrule (Aug 29, 2012)

JamieLeighx said:


> Had my third lesson this today, it didn't go as planned.
> 
> I didn't go as well as I did last week, heels weren't as good,kept cutting corners and sitting trot with stirrups was quite horrible lol.
> 
> ...


i wouldn't know what to say about your ankles but there is a couple of other threads about that. as for the sitting trot try to make yourself really heavy in your seat and just think about pressing yourself down into the saddle really deep.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Had my 4th lesson today, trot has improved and ankles are down.
I'm quite disappointed in myself because I didn't do as well as I had hoped. I had a different person teaching today, I think that's why. I might ask the Yard owner if I can be taught by the girl I had 

I'm thinking about getting lessons at a different yard as well during the week then this at the weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

5th Lesson Today. I was riding at a different place than before, my old yard

I think I did really well, trot was great and the heals were spot on! 
I even cantered down the long side and popped a cross pole, I didn't want to do to much as I was on a pony that was too small. The instructor said it wasn't but I'm not to sure lol.

In this one lesson I feel like I have came on much much more than in any of the previous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard the member journal Jamie-leigh. Looking forwards to seeing how you do with riding!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Are you still having trouble with your ankles?

My right ankle would always bother me and I think me and my instructor finally figured it out last week. I've been putting too much weight onto my ankles when posting instead of gripping with my thighs. When I fixed this, the pressure from my ankles was relieved.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Last time I rode my ankles were fine, I was lifting more with my core instead of 'standing'. I was riding a pony and had to ride with my feet turned out like a penguin and it actually help a lot with my canter.

I'm not sure if I should go back or not, I feel like I'm too big for their horses. Well I say horses but they are ponies, the pony didn't seem to have any problems at a trot or canter but I wouldn't feel comfortable working him hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Good news, a friends mum has kindly let me ride her horse in lessons!
I will be back tomorrow and update you all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Riding lesson went great! Met up with an old friend as well!

The horse went great, she was a lovely ride. I popped a cross-pole too and was asked to even jump a course but I'm too chicken lol. I'm moving lesson though to another group because I want to take it more slowly to get my confidence back.

One of my ankles is still playing up, I think one leg is longer than the other..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

We did flat work tonight. 
Did some walk stop transition, trot circles and cantering. As basic as the lesson was I am happy with rode tonight! 

Also when me and another girl were cooling off the horses, two twins decide to race up the other side of the indoor arena on the ponies. We were oblivious to them as we were chatting away unconcerned when both out horses tanked, went bolting down the arena, I lost my stirrups and near came twice but stayed on managed to gather myself up again! The riding instructor didn't even see because he was sorting out another pony but he told me I sat to her well and gave me a rosette lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Great lesson last night.

More flatwork, did some poles and a few jumps. Jumped some 50cm's from trot and canter- I fell of last night, she locked onto the jumped and I lost my balance and couldn't get myself up off her neck as she had no mane I could hold onto(hogged) so I went out the side door lol! No major injuries and I must say I laughed so much! 

I got back on and went into it again but this time she pulled my reins out of my hands and I jumped and cantered off after it with no hands! I must say it was the best jump and canter I have ever sat to! 
Maybe should try riding with no reins more often!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

